
Show HN: I'm not a programer and I'm building a Saas task-manager - octobereleven
I&#x27;m documenting everything about my process. From learning to code, to building the app, and all the way to my outreach efforts. I&#x27;m learning as I go and sharing it with everyone who&#x27;s not a programer, and is daunted to build a software on their own.<p>Trust me. If I can do it, anyone can!<p>You can find my updates on:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Claritask.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Claritask.com</a><p>...as well as video updates on
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCdmqmifW4kIcPclXigay1dQ" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCdmqmifW4kIcPclXigay1dQ</a><p>Would love to hear your feedback on my progress and if you have any suggestions on what I can do better.<p>There&#x27;s so many task managers out there, I&#x27;m trying to build a clean one which will help individuals and small teams track their progress and get shi* done<p>Also, My Newsletter is growing, which is great because it&#x27;s helping me share the project with so many people = Feedback is king!
======
pollyannas
If you're learning to code you're becoming a programmer.

Only a programmer can write a program, no one else.

~~~
octobereleven
Maybe once I'm done I can say that pollyannas. Thanks for the encouraging
words!

Also, I want to encourage everyone who thinks it's hard to code, that they can
do it as well. Starting with the basics is really not rocket science.

